# Zombie Dog



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Happy Halloween!! :wavey:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

YIKES scared me


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Neat effect. Oakly has come in looking like that right after I have cut the lawn.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW "freaked" ME out! LOL


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

I guess he is an luck of the Irish Golden:bowl:


----------

